# Awesome Squat in Yelm, Washington



## Doobie_D (Jan 9, 2013)

*The video is hilarious! *



*http://news.yahoo.com/video/homeowner-surprised-learn-stranger-living-232204858.html*



*Homeowner surprised to learn a stranger was living under her house*
14 hrs ago, Odd News Videos
73-year-old Velma Kellen of Yelm, Washington was shocked by news that a stranger had taken up residence underneath her home. The discovery was made when Kellen called a repairman to investigate problems with her new furnace. The repairman went into the crawl space under her home and found not only that a duct was cut, but that it was most likely cut by a person living under the house. Empty beer cans and liquor bottles were littering the crawl space, and altered duct blew warm air under the house onto the unwanted visitor. The Yelm police chief said that in his 18-years of service with the department, he had never heard of any similar case. Kellen’s three dogs never barked at night leading her to believe there was nothing out of the ordinary, but she did say that she believed the squatter smoked marijuana because she often smelled smoke lingering in her house. After a call to her insurance company, the homeowner ended up paying $500 for the duct repair.
​


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jan 9, 2013)

god i can picture the face of the repair guy "jeez another lousey repair gig OH MY GOD LOOK AT ALL OF THIS BUM-TIVITY!"


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Jan 9, 2013)

haha yeah I've been seeing this on the news for the past few days.


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 10, 2013)

that's kind of a dick move...squatting in some old ladies crawl space..


----------



## LeftCoast (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm just gonna leave this here....


----------

